
The UAE’s hacking team of U.S. mercenaries - DyslexicAtheist
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-usa-spying-raven-specialreport/special-report-inside-the-uaes-secret-hacking-team-of-u-s-mercenaries-idUKKCN1PO1A6
======
HillRat
“[Former NSA analyst] Stroud said her background as an intelligence operative
made her comfortable with human rights targets as long as they weren’t
Americans. “We’re working on behalf of this country’s government, and they
have specific intelligence objectives which differ from the U.S., and
understandably so,” Stroud said. “You live with it.”“

It’s hard to read this and not be revulsed by the utter lack of any moral and
ethical core exhibited by these former intel officers — a very different breed
than the NSA of even so late as the 1990s. The IC needs to ask itself why its
former officers are willing to work as the gun in the hand of authoritarian
regimes looking to hunt down human rights activists and journalists — and what
this does to American standing and moral authority abroad.

~~~
acct1771
Disassociation from responsibility of remote events, and money.

------
Deimorz
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19048204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19048204)

